# Gas Smell In Storage Areas??



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I have a strong gas smell when I open my storage areas. Its a 17' Lund with a 27 gallon tank in the floor. 

I took the floor over the tank off and inspected it, I dont see anything leaking. It appears dry in there. 

The smell is worst in the rear but comes from every hatch I open. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I would guess that you have either a leak in the gas line (cracked) or a leaky joint where a clamp has busted or slipped out or something.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 2001 Crestliner since I bought it new. I simply open up all the compartments when it is sitting. That way the gas smell doesn't build up. I don't notice it while I am fishing. A few years ago I tried to fix the problem. I took the back deck out. Removed all fittings and hoses. I made certain that everything was sealed up tight with silicone. I still have a smell when everything is closed up tight. Don't know why. Recently, my friend bout a 2003 Lund, while checking out his new boat I opened a hatch. Smelled gas. I guess it comes with the territory. 

Eric


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Same EXACT issue with my 16.5' 2011 Lowe! Both rear compartments. I have not looked real well but I have not noticed a leak anywhere.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Make sure your tanks vent line is not plugged/kinked....Especially those little screens in the the through hull fitting.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

My Crestliner also has the gas smell and I have been wondering if it might not be the floatation foam giving of the odor of gas.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I have it too with my Alaskan. Lunds are notorious for this I've found.

I just leave all my lockers open when it's in the garage, and keep lures out of those lockers, always.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Everything hooked to the gas tank would need to be air tight to avoid any fumes. I suspect that isn't true and with all the splashing around the tank goes through, I'm not suprised even though gas is not actually getting out of the tank.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

brookie1 said:


> Everything hooked to the gas tank would need to be air tight to avoid any fumes. I suspect that isn't true and with all the splashing around the tank goes through, I'm not suprised even though gas is not actually getting out of the tank.


That seems to be the case with mine. Last night after keeping the rear compartments open, I removed the gas vent cover (which is located in the floor at the back of the boat. Stuck my nose down there and smelled gas fumes which would make sense. Moved up towards the middle section of the boat and removed another access panel in the floor. Same result with the smell. 

Made me think the one floor vent is not enough to get rid of the fumes under the floor from the tank. As a result, the fumes are making their way into the storage compartments. Thinking if I replaced one of the floor access panels with another vent that would help. However I don't think it's really that big a deal so I probably won't.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> Make sure your tanks vent line is not plugged/kinked....Especially those little screens in the the through hull fitting.


That's what I was thinking. All it takes is a spider. Is it slow to fill at the gas station? Mine used to kick off and wasn't full.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Mud wasps like those little holes also. Also check that there isnt a low spot in the vent line down by the tank that could be acting as a trap.

There shouldnt be a gas smell. the tanks and hoses are impermiable....Have you checked the sending unit gasket ?


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Tonight I checked the vents.....clear. 

I pulled off the floor cover over the tank. I got down and put my nose right to it. 

The most potent smell seems to be coming from where the gauge goes it. This port into the tank had 10X the smell of any others. What this means...... I dont know! 

I got out the hose and soap and scrubbed scrubbed it all down. Maybe something spilled awhile ago? I dont know. 

Its all open and drying now. When she is dry we will see if I was able to wash anything out or that was a worthless hour. 

I cant imagine there isnt a solution and this is just the way it is. I kinda dont accept that answer in this...or anything for that matter. 

There is always a solution!


Thanks for your help in diagnosing! I do appreciate it


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Again, things probably aren't completely airtight. The sending unit being part of the problem wouldn't surprise me at all. You might want to look into how that is attached and maybe try to improve the sealing in that area with a different/better gasket.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Pull the sending unit out and put rtv silicone or seal all on the gasket


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

so a different animal but my cuddy cabin sometimes has a very strong gas like smell in it.......the gas tanks and motor are in the back?????im lost......there is a warning on the door of a guy with his head exploding so maybe they panned for it????:yikes:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Guess I'm fortunate. I bought my Lund Alaskan new in '06, and I've never had this problem. As someone mentioned, I have had isssues with mud wasps getting into any possible opening, including the bilge pee hole, which prevented the bilge from working until I took it apart and literally chipped out an inch of "concrete" that those suckers had put in there. As others have said, if you can't find a leaky line, I'm guessing 1) the vent is somehow plugged (maybe by the aforementioned bastard wasps :lol or 2) you spilled some gas at some point and the underfloor floatation got saturated. Best thoughts I have, but since many of you apparently have problems with Lunds and I haven't I'm counting my blessings.


----------

